# Florida Panhandle Cg's Along I-10



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

We are traveling to central Florida in the fall. Any suggestions for CG's for an overnight along I-10 between the FL/AL border and Tallahassee? I prefer pull thrus and 30 amp service if possible.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

there is a decent koa right off I-10 east of pensacola. i havent stayed there but my parents have.

heres a link

http://koa.com/campgrounds/milton/photos/


----------



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

There is http://www.yogicampingflorida.com/ that's in Madison. It's east of Tally on I-10. I've had friends stay there and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

bama29fan said:


> there is a decent koa right off I-10 east of pensacola. i havent stayed there but my parents have.
> 
> heres a link
> 
> http://koa.com/campgrounds/milton/photos/


We stayed at the Milton KOA and it was one of the nicest campground we have stayed at. Can't go wrong staying there.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

May not be close enough, but coming from TX to Florida in February and we stayed at Riverside

It was a great place for an overnight. Easy to work with and VERY easy on/off to I-10.


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

I would like to get to tas far as possible the first day, so the KOA in Milton is just past there and will probably be our stop. The last time we did this we went from the Dallas area to the other side of Tallahassee. almost 1,000 miles. We won't be doing that again. Thanks for the info. It is greatly appreciated.


----------

